# Sigelei 20w - Battling With Atomizer Removal



## Darth_V@PER (11/7/14)

Hi fellow Vapers
For some reason I have gremlins (On steroids) that tighten my atty onto my Sigelei as I really really battle to get it off.

This often happens with my Aerotank Mega and the last straw was my Kayfun 3.1. I don't over tighten any atty onto the Sigelei but somehow I need the jaws of life to remove it.

I resorted to pipe pliers with a double wrapped cloth but still managed to scratch my Aerotank Mega.

Any tips,hints or tricks would be greatly appreciated  

EDIT: A wet facecloth does not help the situation as it just unscrews the top battery section of the mod.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/7/14)

Instead of cloth use leather. Good grip without the marks. I got an old belt permanently in my toolbox.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (11/7/14)

Thanks for that @Gazzacpt, I now also remember seeing a post from someone mentioning the use of a kitchen rubber glove they cut up which also worked pretty well. Will get me some leather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (11/7/14)

Quick question; Does this happen often to members on the forum. I'm assuming it's not my Sigelei and pretty sure this happens on any tubular MODS


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Quick question; Does this happen often to members on the forum. I'm assuming it's not my Sigelei and pretty sure this happens on any tubular MODS


 
Not too often but has happend to me twice before...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (11/7/14)

@Rob Fisher, It happens ever so often to me and cannot pin point why


----------



## crack2483 (11/7/14)

Happens sometimes to me but that's because my stingray has a floating 510 pin and when you tighten the bottom cap after swapping bats it obviously tightens up the pin to the atty. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> @Rob Fisher, It happens ever so often to me and cannot pin point why


 
Just checked my Russian on the Sigelei 20W... no issue at all. Just checked the iGo-L on the other one also no issue... I not sure why you are having that issue?


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

I have an oil filter wrench tool thingy, that really saved me a few times. It's a little big for use on small diameters. But in conjunction with a vise grip...






Just found this pic





Which gave me an idea, what if you just glue some rubber onto the wrench?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (11/7/14)

lol it was the thread where my reomizer got stuck !!! i used 2way mirror tape and it worked like a charm , no ways was i going to use pliers on my rba

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

shabbar said:


> lol it was the thread where my reomizer got stuck !!! i used 2way mirror tape and it worked like a charm , no ways was i going to use pliers on my rba


 
Agreed, but take a closer look at those pliers.


----------



## soonkia (11/7/14)

I have had the problem with an IGO-l, and what makes the IGO a real problem is the top cover is only kept in place with o-rings. So when it gets stuck, it's a real pain to get loose again.

Haven't had this problem with the Russian or the Yeashmo Kayfun yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

They should make knurling



mandatory on all these atomizers

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/7/14)

i have a pr of water pump pliers that i have glued leather to the jaws for this purpose and i also use rubber kitchen gloves .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (11/7/14)

Thanks everyone...Thats why I love this forum, You people all rock  I will see how it goes when I get my Vanilla MOD as it will be easy to identify where the problem lies MOD or ATTY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

Had it happen to my with a MPT3 on my spinner.

Figured out that the problem was me not unscrewing the base off the spinner when replacing the coils...


----------



## Cat (11/7/14)

i've sometimes used the leather patch off jeans for that. With this - atomisers - i'd use some PVC glove with the leather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

